# Urban photos from BRIC, Japan, USA and EU



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

cc arvind dhar


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

Kozhikode/Calicut, Kerala, India.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard it turned into BRICS

Brazil - Russia - India - China - South Africa

:?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mumbai - India*

Source
Scroll --------->








Made by Deekshith

*Bangalore - India*









Copyright sandesh ravikumar[/QUOTE]




Fountains at the Piazza by Amith Nag, on Flickr


Main Tower by Amith Nag, on Flickr


The Piazza by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Bangalore, India*


KR Market & the Mysore Road Flyover by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0413 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0424 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


The Elevated Express Road by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr

*
EGL in the foreground & Diamond District behind by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0443 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr

*
MG Road by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


IMG_0447 by Vinu Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

musiccity said:


> I heard it turned into BRICS
> 
> Brazil - Russia - India - China - South Africa
> 
> :?


Até onde eu sei o correto é BRIC's - sem a África do Sul

(se virem para traduzir, estou com preguiça :lol


Índia bombando!! :cheers:


----------



## Malayaali (Jan 6, 2011)

*Cityscape of Cochin, India*
Pics courtesy: www.fb.me/kochi.cochin


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks every one who posted good pictures of India. One group of photos isn't nice at all. I hope that moderators delete it.


Modern City by Max Hendel, on Flickr


Londrina, Brazil by Carlos A Merighe, on Flickr


ouro preto - brazil by chillntravel, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Tokyo Bay　night view by hashiee, on Flickr


tokyo by c forty one, on Flickr


Tokyo at dusk by Jasmin・゜゜・*:, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

P1030759 by rchiu, on Flickr


P1030620 by rchiu, on Flickr


ptk98 by nahmsai, on Flickr


DSC01239 by hin_man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

View on Brussels by jepoirrier, on Flickr


View From the Cathedral by ok-oyot, on Flickr


Brussels - Street Art by infomatique, on Flickr


----------



## dayalbaba (Jan 10, 2011)

vidyasagar setu, kolkata.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ This guy is hell irritating...can we have him banned....


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

^^The guy was banned once and now came with another nick..hope the moderators will delete the photo heavy posts in this page and the previous page.


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479991 This thread brought me here


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*BANGALORE, India*


DSC_0192.jpg by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


DSC03327 by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr

Adarsh Palm Meadows, a villa development in Whitefield.


Whitefield, Bangalore by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


DSC03333 by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

cyborg81 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479991 This thread brought me here


Oh another troll...welcome..:lol:

@ Sudheesh..yaar yeh banda permanent ban nahi ho sakta kya???? he's a disgrace...


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*TRIVANDRUM, KERALA, INDIA*


DSC02099 by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


DSC00135 by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


DSC00111 by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr

TECHNOPARK


Technopark, Trivandrum (Thiruvananthapuram) by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Technopark, Trivandrum (Thiruvananthapuram) by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Trivandrum City by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Trivandrum City by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*TRIVANDRUM, KERALA, INDIA*


Trivandrum City by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Trivandrum City by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Trivandrum City by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Trivandrum City by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Kerala Institute of Medical Sciences (KIMS) by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


Trivandrum city by Sudheesh Nair S, on Flickr


----------



## S_uketu (Jan 18, 2012)

deleted


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87612584&postcount=8122




mihir1310 said:


> Mumbai (Bombay) by vassilis_cy, on Flickr


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photos copyright: E R


Mumbai


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Yakutsk as it is. #3 by bolotbootur, on Flickr


UFO in Yakutsk by Egor Fedorov, on Flickr


Jinan at Dusk by R. Cao, on Flickr


Jinan by BillHoller, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Laredo, USA by Srita. FireWire, on Flickr


Wichita by kawwsu29, on Flickr


Tacoma, Washington by Diamond Brooke, on Flickr


Tacoma Link by Slack Action, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Belo Horizonte by sergio87, on Flickr


Walk Belo Horizonte streets photos by Haroldo Kennedy, on Flickr


at the metro station Copacabana by elihahohihi, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Madras Medical College by VinTN, on Flickr


GH Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


Calicut City by Bambaran, on Flickr


Calicut traffic by marcusjroberts, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

New York City in HDR by Christopher S. Penn, on Flickr


Los Angeles Haze by M. Daniels, on Flickr


HDR Chicago Skyline by IronGambit, on Flickr


HDR Dallas Skyline Sunset by { DRH }, on Flickr


philadelphia_sunset by Bill7870, on Flickr


Houston HDR by fusionpanda, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Sao-Paulo-Skyline-HDR by InFocusPhotography2009, on Flickr


HDR Rio de Janeiro 21/03/2010 by Leandro Luiz Pilch, on Flickr


Belo Horizonte by raphaelstrada, on Flickr


Porto Alegre Brazil in HDR by giulianobg, on Flickr


HDR by LetoCarvalho, on Flickr


Graças - Recife by correiarodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

China Shanghai HDR by The Photographer Berlin, on Flickr


Pavilion at Sunset, Jingshan Park, Beijing, China by beatbull, on Flickr


Guarding the City 1, HDR (Hong Kong) by jfahler, on Flickr


HDR_test by Arvi89, on Flickr


Guangzhou from Baiyun Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr


Chongqing from Yi Ke Shu Observation by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

view by uninvolved observer, on Flickr


VIEW FROM THE PULI TO THE FAMOUS JING AN TEMPLE by livinginchina4now, on Flickr


View from my old room Beijing by citizenoftheworld, on Flickr


Urban: Rooftop View by @yakobusan Jakob Montrasio, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Dwarka subcity, New Delhi, aerial view by seaview99, on Flickr


Presenting Kolkata! by seaview99, on Flickr


urban view by J G S, on Flickr


View of Sirpa complex, Kolkata by seaview99, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Postcard from Poland by Savissivik, on Flickr


Łódź View by TACD, on Flickr


Urban whispers by Hanna Lys, on Flickr


Bird's Eye View of Katowice, Poland  by The Nite Tripper, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

View of Boston From Peter's Hill by Mercuryrabbit, on Flickr


L.A. cityscape by ©cape, on Flickr


Urban Shadows by Gabriel Plata Stapper, on Flickr


view of SF by philippe*, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*BRAZIL*

*Brasilia, the capital of Brazil*
Data:
Population: 2.55 million (4th most populous country)
Metropole; 3.5 million
Opened: 1960
Climate: Tropical Altitude Winter: 5 ° C (40 ° F) / Summer: 32 ° C (89 ° F)
GDP: U.S. $ 140 billion



























*The Pilot Plan*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro, the second largest city in Brazil*
Data:
Population: 6.32 million (2th most populous country)
Metropole; 12.5 million
Climate: Tropical Oceanic: 9 ° C (48 ° F) / Summer: 42 ° C (107 ° F)
GDP: US$ 202 billion


























































































*BEACHES:*
































































Other Places:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sao Paulo, the largest city in Brazil, America's largest and 6th largest in the world.*

Date:
Population: 11.32 million (6th most populous in the world)
Metropole; 21.5 million
Climate: Temperate: -2 ° C (28 ° F) / Summer: 29 ° C (84 ° F)
Altitude: 850 meters
GDP: U.S. $ 400 billion


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

FAAN you seem to be new here,I'd gently ask you to post new pictures you've posted some São Paulo and Rio pictures from 2007 or before


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> FAAN you seem to be new here,I'd gently ask you to post new pictures you've posted some São Paulo and Rio pictures from 2007 or before


Thanks man, but the photos are not as old as you think.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ The one from São Paulo do not have Octavio Frias bridge(which was completed in 2008)


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Bytom by jaroslaw.mnochy2, on Flickr


Oradea, cartier Nufarul by One Day Without Google, on Flickr


Pecs, Hungary by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Pecs - Kulturhauptstadt Europas 2010 IMG_0302 by nb-hjwmpa, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Norwich Cathedral and Castle by Bill Sibley, on Flickr


Dijon by Nouhailler, on Flickr


Uppsala by Arenamontanus, on Flickr


Schloßberg in Graz by ekai, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

China:

China: Early Learner by Karl von Moller, on Flickr


Winter. by Alvin`95, on Flickr


Dalian/China #3 by Flitze50, on Flickr


[Buses in Beijing]北京华宇 Beijing Huayu BJD-WG120A <Trolley-bus> 北京公交集团 BPT #95497 Front at Kangjiagou Bus Station by tonyluan1990, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Japan:

shin-moji by Molly Des Jardin, on Flickr


Wakamatsu ward by taroimo / タロイモ, on Flickr


Odori Park, 4PM by kana_hata, on Flickr


Fountain. by MJ/TR (´･ω･), on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Brazil:

FORTALEZA - CEARÁ - BRASIL by mhm_ce, on Flickr


Fortaleza Ceará by Mauricio Portelinha, on Flickr


Poa do por do sol... by André Daguiar, on Flickr



Fruit seller, Belem by johndmcenery, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Harbin, China

DF4D under the Jihong bridge by siyang xue, on Flickr

. by Graeme Nicol, on Flickr

HRB-121208-065 by issrasai, on Flickr


Denver, USA

Alley-16th Street Mall by rich 1983-cj7, on Flickr

20th & Blake by Keith, on Flickr

tyree-20160322-0013.jpg by sctyree, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Rhodos, Greece, EU

Rhodos Greece by crobles123, on Flickr

Calais, France, EU

Calais, France by Jean Penders, on Flickr

Calais, France by Andrew-M-Whitman, on Flickr

Kochi, Japan

Kochi, Japan by asterisktom, on Flickr

Kochi, Japan by asterisktom, on Flickr

Somewhere in Japan, southern part maybe?

Tadotsu to Kochi, Japan by train by asterisktom, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Varanasi, India

Varanasi, India by Juan Antonio F. Segal, on Flickr

Varanasi, India by Alex Newman, on Flickr

The view of Varanasi, India. by Nisa + Ulli Maier, on Flickr

Resende, Brazil

Dutra Highway and Resende City - Brazil by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Uberlândia, Brazil

Улочка by Kirill Klementiev, on Flickr

Untitled by Kirill Klementiev, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Cities (metropolitan areas) over 1 million which are closest to my city! Distances aren't travel distances, but straight line distances.

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 294.38 kilometers 

Saint Isaac Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by BaikalNature LLC, on Flickr

Stockholm, Sweden, EU, 403.02 kilometers

Stockholm by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr

Urumqi, China 4448.5 kilometers 

Urumqi Panorama by hugociss, on Flickr

Amritsar, India 4816.28 kilometers

The Sikh City of Amritsar by © Jamie Mitchell, on Flickr

Boston, USA 6323.7 kilometers 

North End Rooftops by Jessica D, on Flickr

Sapporo, Japan 7158.79 kilometers 

Rooftops of Sapporo by Jim Boud, on Flickr

Fortaleza, Brazil 8958.32 kilometers 

IMG_5917 Fortaleza city view by Guy Perriman, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Berlin, Germany, EU
Friedrichstraße - BeRLiN by Kuggmal, on Flickr

Delhi, India
DSC_0001 by Arindam Basu, on Flickr

Los Angeles, USA
Road to the Hills by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr

Guangzhou, China
Untitled by picturenarrative, on Flickr

Recife, Brazil
Untitled by tk moraes, on Flickr

Fukuoka, Japan
fukuoka-13 by gije cho, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Krakow, Poland, EU
IMGP3899 by Tomasz Mazoń, on Flickr

Hong Kong, China
IMG_1042 by Aaron Evans, on Flickr

Curitiba, Brazil
Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Las Vegas, USA
vegas_010.JPG by JulioSP, on Flickr

Bangalore, India
Murdeshwar by Amith Nag, on Flickr

Samara, Russia
Samara's heights - Vertical by Alexey Krotkov, on Flickr

Osaka, Japan
Japan by Lib, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*San Francisco, California, USA*









mission dolores park by paul.wasneski, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
street view from Jardim Burle Marx in Brasília (DSC_6684p) by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1403D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

*Stockholm, Sweden (EU)*
2017-11-26 Stockholm and Finland 575 by graemesherriff, on Flickr

*Madrid, Spain (EU)*
sol madrid by Azmar khan, on Flickr

*New York City (U.S.A.)*
009-WallStreet-Broadway-esq-Liberty-CuboRojo-de-IsamoNoguchi by Trazus, on Flickr


----------



## masala (Nov 23, 2016)

christos-greece said:


> *Stockholm, Sweden (EU)*
> 2017-11-26 Stockholm and Finland 575 by graemesherriff, on Flickr


Helsinki, Finland, EU


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Mumbai, India

Chimbai Bay by Craig Boehman, on Flickr

Dalian, China
Beach Panorama by 谢华龙, on Flickr

Fukuoka, Japan
Yui19092012_0169.jpg by Lucky, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Natal, Brazil
Vista do Morro Careca em Ponta Negra - Natal RN. Morro Careca view from Ponta Negra beach, near the corner of South América. by Roberto Guerra, on Flickr

Miami, USA
the inlet - Miami Beach by Canon6dfvv, on Flickr

Nice, France, EU
Nice, France by Susan Guillory, on Flickr

Sochi, Russia
Snow beach by Komissarov Igor, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Cordoba, Spain, EU
side_street by Mathias Berenger, on Flickr

Cincinnati, USA
Columbia Pkw sidewalk by durand clark, on Flickr


Ito, Japan

横道 | Side street by wakyakyamn, on Flickr

Macao, China
Around Macau by Michael Jenkin, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Delhi, India
Naughara near Kinari Bazaar 1 - Delhi 2011-02 by Alan Morgan, on Flickr

São João del Rei, Brazil
Colorful Sidestreet by Daniel Wilson, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, Russia
st. petersburg, russia by hannu & hannele, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Banská Bystrica, Slovakia, EU
The two peaks of kostol sv. Františka Xaverského by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Hong Kong, China
Hong Kong Island - St John's Cathedral Tower from Hong Kong Park by Peter Connolly, on Flickr

Tiruchirappalli, India
Our Lady of Lourdes Church, Tiruchirappalli by Dasan Photography2k17, on Flickr


----------

